# Citharacanthus cyaneus husbandry questions



## CommanderBacon (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello! I haven't posted much on forums (been more of a lurker), but I've had trouble locating husbandry information for a dwarf species I've ordered from Fear Not, Citharacanthus cyaneus. I haven't even been able to identify if they're fossorial or terrestrial, although from what I've read and a video I found of their native habitat, they are likely fossorial.

I was planning to give the sling a lot of substrate and some fake plants and a hide and see what happens, but does anyone have experience with these? I'm a fan of dwarf and small species and keep a handful of Cyriocosmus, but I am unfamiliar with this species or genus and I'd love some advice or observations on keeping them if anyone has them.

Thank you!


----------



## Crone Returns (Feb 19, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> Hello! I haven't posted much on forums (been more of a lurker), but I've had trouble locating husbandry information for a dwarf species I've ordered from Fear Not, Citharacanthus cyaneus. I haven't even been able to identify if they're fossorial or terrestrial, although from what I've read and a video I found of their native habitat, they are likely fossorial.
> 
> I was planning to give the sling a lot of substrate and some fake plants and a hide and see what happens, but does anyone have experience with these? I'm a fan of dwarf and small species and keep a handful of Cyriocosmus, but I am unfamiliar with this species or genus and I'd love some advice or observations on keeping them if anyone has them.
> 
> Thank you!


Why don't you call Fear Not and ask them?

Just sayin'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 19, 2019)

Interesting species, a bit on the "rare" side.

Just keep your sling just exactly you would do with a _Cyriocosmus _spp. and done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 19, 2019)

Crone Returns said:


> Why don't you call Fear Not and ask them?


So far I've popped the critter into an enclosure and it immediately started to dig, so I think we've checked the box on "fossorial"  

Since Fear Not didn't mention breeding them in house, which they usually do, my guess was that they obtained them wholesale. I could reach out to them to see if they have more information, but I was really hoping to find other keepers who might have some feedback about their experiences with them. 



Chris LXXIX said:


> Just keep your sling just exactly you would do with a _Cyriocosmus _spp. and done


Thanks! It is done. Have you kept them before?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 19, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> Thanks! It is done. Have you kept them before?


No, and I will never: I don't like 'dwarf' T's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Sad 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 20, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No, and I will never: I don't like 'dwarf' T's


Oh, well. Do you know of anyone on the board here that keeps them?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 21, 2019)

I almost bought this cute, blue Cuban species a few years ago. Check with Arachnoiden, he’s had them. Can’t guarantee what type of knowledge he has on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 21, 2019)

viper69 said:


> I almost this cute, blue Cuban species a few years ago. Check with Arachnoiden, he’s had them. Can’t guarantee what type of knowledge he has on this one.


Thank you, I appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 22, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> Oh, well. Do you know of anyone on the board here that keeps them?


Not something I'm aware of... also because, as I've said, this is a species that '_lives_' in the rare side, isn't (as you already figured out) a too much discussed one 

With that said, probably someone here keep or kept those.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 22, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Not something I'm aware of... also because, as I've said, this is a species that '_lives_' in the rare side, isn't (as you already figured out) a too much discussed one
> 
> With that said, probably someone here keep or kept those.


Yep. I have already reached out to people I have found who have kept them. Just was hoping to find someone here!

Do you think it will be useful if I share what I learn here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 22, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> Do you think it will be useful if I share what I learn here?


Yes, of course


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Feb 22, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> Do you think it will be useful if I share what I learn here?


And please post some pictures of your specimen and setup, always a good idea to double check here with us. Some of the moisture loving dwarfs can be fragile from what I hear, aim for good vent and keep it on a couple inches of moist sub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 22, 2019)

Sure! I purchased it from Fear Not and received it Tuesday Feb 19. It was listed as a 1” sling and it’s about that size. Very leggy!

I put it in a HerpCult tall enclosure with coco fiber substrate up to the middle and added a small hide of cork bark with plastic foliage glued to it. The sling started digging almost immediately, which I have video of.

It made a sizeable burrow under the cork bark and stopped digging. It’s just hanging around in its burrow now, which is luckily next to the acryllic wall. I dropped in a decapitated mealworm last night, which is gone today.

So far it seems to be doing well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 22, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> View attachment 300830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've recognized Bruce Lee, at the *right *of the *pic *in your *pic *-- am I *right*?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 22, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I've recognized Bruce Lee, at the *right *of the *pic *in your *pic *-- am I *right*?


 Yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 23, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> View attachment 300830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that acrylic box from? Looks like a sliding top door??



CommanderBacon said:


> View attachment 300830
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be curious if it’s male given they max out at 2” generally



CommanderBacon said:


> Do you think it will be useful if I share what I learn here?


No, we believe in hiding knowledge here 

What have you learned?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 23, 2019)

viper69 said:


> Where did you get that acrylic box from? Looks like a sliding top door??


Box is from HerpCult. It has a sliding top with a magnetic closure, which works fine for fossorial slings or juveniles. I am using their smaller terrestrial enclosures for two small terrestrial slings and they’re great. Holes aren’t too big and it has good circulation for what I need. Also, they’re stackable.

I paid either $7 or $8 each for that size, I can’t remember. They offer other sizes.For a high quality acrylic enclosure, I think they’re pretty reasonably priced and worth me not having to spend an hour or two drilling holes into an amac box.  HerpCult sells on Ebay, but I got them at a reptile show here in SoCal and they’ll be at another one I’m going to next weekend.

So far, this sling has dug a roomy burrow and is staying in it, but I’m not seeing the deep tunnel networks like I see with Cyriocosmus. It has eaten - a little timid at first, but pounced on the cricket once it realized it was food.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty (Mar 21, 2019)

What is the rough leg span of this species, as an adult?


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 22, 2019)

@Minty from what I've read, 2 inches or so! This species has eaten well, molted once, and has sealed up its burrow whenever it needed to molt, but hasn't shown any propensity for digging like my Aphonopelma or Cyriocosmus. I'm inclined to say it's an obligate burrower, but not necessarily a deep burrower at this time. Only a little more than an inch legspan after the molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Minty (Mar 22, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> @Minty from what I've read, 2 inches or so! This species has eaten well, molted once, and has sealed up its burrow whenever it needed to molt, but hasn't shown any propensity for digging like my Aphonopelma or Cyriocosmus. I'm inclined to say it's an obligate burrower, but not necessarily a deep burrower at this time. Only a little more than an inch legspan after the molt.


Thanks, saw them for sale and was tempted. Think I'm going to get a couple of the big NW terrestrials first though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 22, 2019)

Minty said:


> Thanks, saw them for sale and was tempted. Think I'm going to get a couple of the big NW terrestrials first though.


From photos I've seen of the adult coloration, I'm pretty excited.  I haven't found any information about their growth, husbandry, or anything else, though so I'll try to remind myself to update here 

Updating this thread with the latest info: 

This species hasn't been the most exciting or interesting species I've kept, but there was an interesting new development last week.

I had rehoused it from the 2.5"x2.5"x6" Herpcult enclosure into a larger 4"w x 4"l x7"h Amac box a few months ago after it molted to over 1.5", and it used and expanded the pre-made burrow a little bit. I molt sexed it as likely male at that time, but not 100% certain.

It has been MUCH more visible since its last molt, when we had a size gain to ~2.5". It has always been a good eater and has been growing reasonably fast, but up until the latest molt, it has stayed in its shallow burrow most of the time and it has not dug much except to expand the burrow to fit its body. After the last molt, it has been much more visible and has stayed out on top of its burrow. It has been showing nice adult coloration for the past two molts, as well.

Last week, he dug downward for the first time. I'm not sure why. He's not always down there, but it's about an inch and a half under the water bowl. I considered that it might be due to the water leeching into the substrate underneath, but I don't think so, because it's too far down, and I always inject water into the bottom of the substrate from the other side.

Really curious to see what he does next!

Pics of burrow and enclosure. I’d consider rehousing into something larger but it seems fine-?

Updates on this species: it sealed itself in completely for a solid month after expanding its burrow and molted. Then it took a while for it to come back out again. Normal spider stuff, just took an unusually long time this time.

Since it opened up its burrow, it has rarely been out during the day and and I'm seeing a lot of the feet while it just waits for food to come by. I think it's cute. It is mildly skittish and maybe about 2.5" dls right now. If it's male, it hasn't matured, but the colors are amazing on the rare occasions when I've seen it out. Extremely striking!

I plan to rehouse it and several other fossorial dwarfs I have, so I'll hopefully be purchasing loads of new enclosures at the Reptile Super Show in a few weeks.

So far this has been an extremely easy tarantula to keep, if not the most exciting, and would be fine for a beginner that likes fossorials (I don't actually know any beginners who would be all gung-ho about fossorials but hey who knows?). Now that the colors have brightened up, I'm glad I got it 

I'll see if the behavior changes once I move it into a bigger enclosure.

I realized that I hadn't updated this thread since December. Since Tom Patterson is selling slings, I figured it would be wise to update.

In early January I purchased a 6"x6"x10"h top opening enclosure with the intention of rehousing this spider into it as its final enclosure. During the course of rehousing, I observed the ventral area and it looks 100% male to me (open to opinions on this). I had not seen any evidence in previous molts that this spider was female. It did bury its last molt, however.


The spider was at 2.5" dls and I've read that this species reaches 2-2.5" dls as an adult, so I expected that it was a large penultimate male. He's leggy, has kind of a stumpy body, and is absolutely gorgeous


In its new enclosure, it did not burrow extensively like it had a few months previously, and instead dug itself a shallow burrow just under the surface against the glass. I have a great view of it.

Roughly two weeks ago, it buried itself. Since it has been raining a lot lately, I was anticipating a molt. Last night, I noticed that it freshly molted - HOWEVER, it does not have emboli. The spider is easily 3" dls, so if this is female, it has a really strange looking ventral area, and if it's male, he's either a monster or the size of this species isn't sufficiently recorded in the hobby.


It looks like he chewed up the molt, but I may try to pull it some time later today.

I've been keeping this species at room temp, feeding one small prey item once a week or once every two weeks depending on the size of the abdomen, and allowing it 6" of substrate to burrow if it wants. It has remained underground 97% of the time. I'm not keeping the enclosure particularly moist, but I am injecting water into the bottom of the substrate like I do with all of my fossorial tarantulas. This has been an easy species to keep.

Side note: He is stupidly pretty.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## jay444 (May 30, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> The spider is easily 3" dls, so if this is female, it has a really strange looking ventral area, and if it's male, he's either a monster or the size of this species isn't sufficiently recorded in the hobby.


I found this vid on youtube while looking for husbandry info of this sp. His specimen is waaaaay bigger than 2.5 in of leg span. I think there might be in fact not enough recorded specimen in the hobby. 
Really gorgeous and unique spider, I'll be getting one next week! I'll let you know what's up with mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 30, 2020)

jay444 said:


> I found this vid on youtube while looking for husbandry info of this sp. His specimen is waaaaay bigger than 2.5 in of leg span. I think there might be in fact not enough recorded specimen in the hobby.
> Really gorgeous and unique spider, I'll be getting one next week! I'll let you know what's up with mine.


Thanks for linking! Nice to see others.

Are you picking up a sling?


----------



## jay444 (May 30, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Thanks for linking! Nice to see others.
> 
> Are you picking up a sling?


Yes, 1/4 in sling



CommanderBacon said:


> Thanks for linking! Nice to see others.
> 
> Are you picking up a sling?


Almost 1.5 in when I picked it up today
	

		
			
		

		
	




Seems to be pretty defensive at first sight, she bit my paintbrush and bolted when I rehoused her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow! Cool to see! Congratulations! Is it for sure female? 

Mine is male. He's not mature yet, but I don't have high hopes of finding him a lady when he matures.

We'll see!


----------



## jay444 (Jun 3, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Wow! Cool to see! Congratulations! Is it for sure female?
> 
> Mine is male. He's not mature yet, but I don't have high hopes of finding him a lady when he matures.
> 
> We'll see!


Thanks  Suspected, but still pretty small and hard to tell, I'm not 100% sure. We'll see at the next molt 

Agreed, it's a pretty rare specie, must be hard to find other keepers. If mine turns out to be a female, I would be willing to do a 50/50 share breed with you, but we're quite far from each other lol. I really don't have any experience with international shipping.

Update: it's been 2 weeks and mine still hasn't showed any burrowing behavior. She isn't even hiding, she is just hanging out in plain sight all the time. She don't look stressed out and she eat well, I find it really weird since yours has a completely different behavior. 

Here is a picture of the enclosure:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jun 16, 2020)

jay444 said:


> Update: it's been 2 weeks and mine still hasn't showed any burrowing behavior. She isn't even hiding, she is just hanging out in plain sight all the time. She don't look stressed out and she eat well, I find it really weird since yours has a completely different behavior.
> 
> Here is a picture of the enclosure:


That is interesting! Yeah, mine burrowed immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 16, 2020)

Mine burrowed quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Python Patrol Exotics (Aug 20, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Yep. I have already reached out to people I have found who have kept them. Just was hoping to find someone here!
> 
> Do you think it will be useful if I share what I learn here?


Please do! I know this is a bit of a old post, but I'm looking into possibly getting one and would love as much knowledge as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 20, 2020)

The spider isn't mature yet but is certainly male. He's been out more after his last molt, but is still pretty skittish and will usually hide if I disturb the enclosure.

I'll say he's an obligate burrower. A good 4-6 inches of substrate would have been fine for mine.

He's just about 3" dls right now and not mature, so expect a small spider but not tiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 21, 2020)

Getting one a bit over 2" soon. A couple inches of moist sub and a hide from now until adult, from what I gather?

Appreciate any info!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 21, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Getting one a bit over 2" soon. A couple inches of moist sub and a hide from now until adult, from what I gather?
> 
> Appreciate any info!


Yeah, pretty much. I'd give between 4-6" of sub but that can be a personal decision, I think. MIne has burrowed 4" down.

I moisten the sub weekly, chuck in a prey item every week or every other week, and it seems fine.

My dude has walled himself up, so I expect him to molt relatively soon.




This *should* be his ultimate molt. If it’s not I will be shocked.

Good luck, little man!

Welp. My dude has molted, and


He is still not mature.

I'm baffled. I know this species is relatively new to the hobby, but I did read on one site (Arachnodien I think?) that they become sexually mature at 2.5". I would not have expected a mature male to get much bigger than that, in that case, but here my dude is, over 3" now (I measured him again in case my eyeballs were not correct, but he's over 3" here, with his legs scrunched up), and there are no signs of emboli.



I'd love it if he has some secret lady parts he's been hiding from me behind a facade of visible epiandrous fusillae, but I am still doubtful that he is female. He's gorgeous, though!

I was hoping that this enclosure would be his last, but at this point, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with his size vs. the enclosure size and may rehouse him again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Smotzer (Sep 28, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Welp. My dude has molted, and
> View attachment 361376
> 
> He is still not mature.
> ...


Interesting he still didn’t mature!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Smotzer started a dwarf species thread here.  Maybe ask if you want to share/post your husbandry for this species there.  Not sure if the overall plans for that thread but looks like some photos have been included of various dwarf species which is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Sep 28, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> @Smotzer started a dwarf species thread here.  Maybe ask if you want to share/post your husbandry for this species there.  Not sure if the overall plans for that thread but looks like some photos have been included of various dwarf species which is awesome.


Yes I’m planning on posting some general care for the genera on the list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 28, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Yes I’m planning on posting some general care for the genera on the list!


See, people do read your threads. . And just in case there’s FAQ’s...”No”, “Yes”, and “Wait” are all copyright responses with credit to @viper69

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smotzer (Sep 28, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> See, people do read your threads. . And just in case there’s FAQ’s...”No”, “Yes”, and “Wait” are all copyright responses with credit to @viper69


Yeah, I’ll wait for him to chime in with those!!  



Craig73 said:


> See, people do read your threads.


Wait and who said people don’t read my threads!? Lol. I feel like I’m missing something or forgot a conversation we all had on here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 28, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Wait and who said people don’t read my threads!? Lol. I feel like I’m missing something or forgot a conversation we all had on here?


Ha!  I was checking if you were paying attention, aka giving you a hard time.


----------



## Smotzer (Sep 28, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> Ha!  I was checking if you were paying attention, aka giving you a hard time.


Hhahaha okay gotcha!! Yup I’m paying attention! For a second I thought maybe I wasn’t and completely missed something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 28, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> See, people do read your threads. . And just in case there’s FAQ’s...”No”, “Yes”, and “Wait” are all copyright responses with credit to @viper69


Correct


----------



## EpicEpic (Oct 1, 2020)

Here's mine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## BraveBeatle (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm getting my 1/4" sling in tomorrow. wild how there's so little info for such a beautiful dwarf T! this will be my first dwarf species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Dec 2, 2020)

BraveBeatle said:


> I'm getting my 1/4" sling in tomorrow. wild how there's so little info for such a beautiful dwarf T! this will be my first dwarf species


They are new to the hobby, so there's not much keeper data.

I keep buying weird new spiders, so I'm pretty used to this, but at least we have some keeper-sourced data on this thread you can reference


----------



## BraveBeatle (Dec 2, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> They are new to the hobby, so there's not much keeper data.
> 
> I keep buying weird new spiders, so I'm pretty used to this, but at least we have some keeper-sourced data on this thread you can reference


yes! and I thank you for your good service on buying the more hard to find ones and give it a go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Dec 2, 2020)

BraveBeatle said:


> yes! and I thank you for your good service on buying the more hard to find ones and give it a go!


I can't help it I like weird spiders lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BraveBeatle (Dec 2, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I can't help it I like weird spiders lol


as do I, now that I've got some experience under my belt. I also acquired a Psuedhapalopus sp. "purple and gold", but the internet also has no idea what this guy is. IDK, but wish me luck xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Dec 2, 2020)

BraveBeatle said:


> as do I, now that I've got some experience under my belt. I also acquired a Psuedhapalopus sp. "purple and gold", but the internet also has no idea what this guy is. IDK, but wish me luck xD


Is that not Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia?


----------



## BraveBeatle (Dec 2, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Is that not Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia?


see, I think so? but that genus is so muddy. I've seen people label their Psuedhapalopus sp. blue as Colombia... so, I'm really unsure. I will email the seller and ask their expertise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jay444 (Dec 17, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Wow! Cool to see! Congratulations! Is it for sure female?
> 
> Mine is male. He's not mature yet, but I don't have high hopes of finding him a lady when he matures.
> 
> We'll see!


Update: I was able to sex my little fella (I got myself a microscope for Christmas lol) and it turned out to be a young female . She is still barely showing any burrowing behavior. She is acting more like a terrestrial even if she got deep substrate to play with; she hides under her cork bark all the time and only comes out at night.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Dec 18, 2020)

jay444 said:


> Update: I was able to sex my little fella (I got myself a microscope for Christmas lol) and it turned out to be a young female . She is still barely showing any burrowing behavior. She is acting more like a terrestrial even if she got deep substrate to play with; she hides under her cork bark all the time and only comes out at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, lucky you! Congrats!


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (May 26, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> Ooh, lucky you! Congrats!


Hi
How did you get with your specimen?
There some slings available for sale near me(with a serious price tag)and was wandering are they really that colourful as most pics on the net seem awfully oversaturated.
Regards Konstantin


----------



## jay444 (May 26, 2021)

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> How did you get with your specimen?
> There some slings available for sale near me(with a serious price tag)and was wandering are they really that colourful as most pics on the net seem awfully oversaturated.
> Regards Konstantin


They are. My girl is a bright orange and started showing some purple a couple molts ago. I'll try to get a good pic tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LucN (May 26, 2021)

For anyone that missed it, Tom Moran recently posted a video dedicated to this species. Beautiful little T for sure !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 26, 2021)

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> How did you get with your specimen?
> There some slings available for sale near me(with a serious price tag)and was wandering are they really that colourful as most pics on the net seem awfully oversaturated.
> Regards Konstantin


Mine is definitely very bright when fresh, but the colors start to look a bit drab and brown when you are not viewing them in bright light. They are still a very unique and beautiful species!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (May 26, 2021)

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> How did you get with your specimen?
> There some slings available for sale near me(with a serious price tag)and was wandering are they really that colourful as most pics on the net seem awfully oversaturated.
> Regards Konstantin


They look orange/brown most of the time and only get to be around 2"


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 26, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> They look orange/brown most of the time and only get to be around 2"


Uhhhhh my male is over 3" and he is not yet mature.


----------



## Edan bandoot (May 26, 2021)

W


CommanderBacon said:


> Uhhhhh my male is over 3" and he is not yet mature.


Meant for females, I've never seen a male


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 26, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> W
> 
> Meant for females, I've never seen a male


It would be strange for females to only reach 2" if my immature male is over 3" unless he's a massive outlier. Where are you getting this data about the size?


----------



## Edan bandoot (May 26, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> It would be strange for females to only reach 2" if my immature male is over 3" unless he's a massive outlier. Where are you getting this data about the size?


I was going to buy some but settled on not doing so, the seller's female that dropped the sac was at 2" although it might be possible that it wasn't "full grown".

Next time you go to feed it or rehouse you should take a picture of yours, there's not very many pictures of the males around






						Genus - Citharacanthus
					

I thought I would share my Citharacanthus Longipes Niger pics. The common name I was told is Cuban sandy grey. I have found little information on him. He just molted 2 weeks ago into ultimate male.  He is a beautiful T. The pics do not do him justice. I could get a photo that compare with what...



					arachnoboards.com
				




Looking at this picture of the pair it wouldn't be crazy to think that the males get to be an inch bigger, the males are quite leggy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 26, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> I was going to buy some but settled on not doing so, the seller's female that dropped the sac was at 2" although it might be possible that it wasn't "full grown".
> 
> Next time you go to feed it or rehouse you should take a picture of yours, there's not very many pictures of the males around


That's interesting. Which vendor are you referring to? Did someone after Patterson produce slings?

I take photos every time mine is out, but he's skittish and runs underground most of the time. He's also a very strangely shaped creature, with a torso shaped more like my Neischnocolus species, but very leggy. You can see him decently from his last molt photos below:



CommanderBacon said:


> Welp. My dude has molted, and
> View attachment 361376
> 
> He is still not mature.
> ...


----------



## Edan bandoot (May 26, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> That's interesting. Which vendor are you referring to? Did someone after Patterson produce slings?
> 
> I take photos every time mine is out, but he's skittish and runs underground most of the time. He's also a very strangely shaped creature, with a torso shaped more like my Neischnocolus species, but very leggy. You can see him decently from his last molt photos below:


I'll have to ask around on my email list to tell you who made the sac because I like to keep my email empty but I'll edit this comment (if I still can) when I trace them down.

I've never kept neischonocolus but I've noticed that most of the dwarves are oddly shaped

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 26, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> I'll have to ask around on my email list to tell you who made the sac because I like to keep my email empty but I'll edit this comment (if I still can) when I trace them down.
> 
> I've never kept neischonocolus but I've noticed that most of the dwarves are oddly shaped


I keep loads of dwarfs and I haven't noticed that, but perhaps I'm just used to looking at them. The Citharacanthus cyaneus prosoma and opisthosoma are weirdly mashed together, the pedicel area appearing rather girthy compared to my other species. Their bodies look weirdly stumpy, very much like my big Neischnocolus yupanquii.


----------



## Edan bandoot (May 26, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> I keep loads of dwarfs and I haven't noticed that, but perhaps I'm just used to looking at them. The Citharacanthus cyaneus prosoma and opisthosoma are weirdly mashed together, the pedicel area appearing rather girthy compared to my other species. Their bodies look weirdly stumpy, very much like my big Neischnocolus yupanquii.


Most of the psuedhapolusus are pretty weird looking too (in a good way) in the sense that they're more oblong as opposed to circular like most NWs

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 26, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Most of the psuedhapolusus are pretty weird looking too (in a good way) in the sense that they're more oblong as opposed to circular like most NWs


That's one genus I haven't had yet! I think that's similar to what I am observing here.


----------



## rosicakes (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi I was wondering how big he was now?


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jun 23, 2021)

rosicakes said:


> Hi I was wondering how big he was now?


He is still just over 3".

His body is 2" alone. His legs easily add another inch plus. He's super leggy but not yet mature.

I tried to hold a measuring tape up to the enclosure when he was stretched out, but he freaked out and half-bolted into his burrow.



It's impossible to show you a solid measurement of this jerk  Most of the time I can't even get a picture of him out of his burrow because he hides when I pick up or touch his enclosure, so this is the best I can do. 

Molt sexed male, not yet mature. I am convinced this species gets much larger than the 2" I keep hearing, mostly because of my boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Sep 3, 2021)

okay well, mine molted last night and I don't see emboli still -? I have pulled the molts and I have seen zero indication that it was female and every indication that it was male, from ventral shots to molt-sexing.

I am confused.This spider is a solid 3" in diameter, larger at this point after this molt. I just don't know what's going on with it.


----------



## Edan bandoot (Sep 3, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> okay well, mine molted last night and I don't see emboli still -? I have pulled the molts and I have seen zero indication that it was female and every indication that it was male, from ventral shots to molt-sexing.
> 
> I am confused.This spider is a solid 3" in diameter, larger at this point after this molt. I just don't know what's going on with it.


It's a mislabeled rosea, or you got an acme ruler


----------



## CommanderBacon (Sep 3, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> It's a mislabeled rosea, or you got an acme ruler


hahahah!  I'm going to rehouse it in a week or so. Hopefully then I can get an updated measurement, but he tends to stress pose a lot and is super skittish.


----------



## Martian Man (Oct 13, 2022)

Hello! I was wondering if you’ve found out anymore about this species. I’ve acquired one from FNT in the Mystery Event. Not finding much info on them, even a few years from your post. Lol

I didn’t see the other page numbers until after I posted. I’m going to sift through them now to see what I can find.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Oct 13, 2022)

Martian Man said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you’ve found out anymore about this species. I’ve acquired one from FNT in the Mystery Event. Not finding much info on them, even a few years from your post. Lol
> 
> I didn’t see the other page numbers until after I posted. I’m going to sift through them now to see what I can find.


Hello! They are a cool looking species and good for display, imo. Mine hasn't molted again since last year, and it is still not mature. So I've had it for 3 years. It grew pretty fast at first, and then slowed way down.

I kept him in a way that he could live any way he wished - fossorial, terrestrial, with some anchor points if he wanted, and bits of leaf litter. He burrowed for a long time, but for the past 8-9 months or so, he's just been out on top all the time. He is a bit skittish, but has never kicked a hair. He also eats faithfully every other week or so despite looking like he should stop eating. 

He seems to like living terrestrially, despite his setup being suitable for fossorial living. I overflow his water bowl every week, and even though the top stays fairly dry, I think the extra depth of substrate is keeping it as humid as he's comfortable with. If he wanted it wetter, I think he'd dig for it, but aside from his shallow burrow, he hasn't dug anywhere in a long time.

If I went back in time, I'd just them terrestrially after they reached about 2" dls. Hope that helps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

